# Federweg vorne beim Jabba Wood! Erfahrungen ?!



## rene_gade81 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi leutz,
... ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht hat und beim JW mehr als 130 mm federweg vorn verbaut hat ?!

Besten dank schon mal !


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2011)

lass einfach mal die luft aus der gabel und mess den federweg nach. Die wenigsten messen ihren federweg wohl nach, ob 5mm rauf oder runter machen den kohl nicht fett und wer  seinen federweg immer vollständig ausnutzt hat wohl das falsche bike oder das falsche setup 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (5. Oktober 2011)

Warum willst du mehr Federweg verbauen, welcher dir ggf. die Geometrie vom Jabba Wood negativ beeinflussen wird???
Bzw. wieviel mehr Federweg willst du ueberhaupt verbauen?

Gruss

Benny


----------



## rene_gade81 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich WILL gar nichts.  Hatte einfach mal die idee/ frage und da ich nicht sooooo erfahren bin, fragte ich mal hier nach. 

Rose gibt denke ich auch nicht umsonst vor, max. 130mm federweg zu verbauen.


----------



## -MIK- (6. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> wer  seinen federweg immer vollständig ausnutzt hat wohl das falsche bike oder das falsche setup



Das sehe ich aber anders, wer seinen Federweg immer vollständig ausnutzt, hat alles richtig gemacht.  Was nützen mir 160mm Federweg, wenn ich davon täglich nur 140mm nutze? 

Wer ständig zu viel Federweg nutzt, sprich durchschlägt, der hat imho was falsch gemacht.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber anders, wer seinen Federweg immer vollständig ausnutzt, hat alles richtig gemacht.  Was nützen mir 160mm Federweg, wenn ich davon täglich nur 140mm nutze?
> 
> Wer ständig zu viel Federweg nutzt, sprich durchschlägt, der hat imho was falsch gemacht.


 

Wenn ich meinen federweg voll ausnutze bei 30% SAG habe ich definitiv was falsch gemacht.
Da ich nicht springe und ich auch größere hindernisse eher umfahre, weils fahrkönnen nicht reicht, werde ich wohl immer einen restfederweg als reserve haben.
Erst mit zunehmenden fahrkönnen werde ich immer mehr vom restlichen federweg ausnutzen.

daher die aussage entweder falsches bike oder falsches setup


----------

